# Collectif 9 plays Bartok divertimento mvt 3



## Fredmoisan (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi!
Can I suggest you this video?






We are a string ensemble from Montreal and we record every month a short video of a new piece in a new place.
Please feel free to say something about it.
I hope you like it!


----------

